# Pictures from trip at Bay Lake Tower



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

1 bedroom towards balcony


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*1 bedroom looking from balcony*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*living area - also with fisheye lens*

The door behind the leather chair is the entrance to the balcony. the chair folds out into a really comfortable bed.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*Bath at the entry to the unit*






This bathroom would be great for those using the living area for sleeping on the comfy pull out beds.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*Another view of the living area*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*Another view of the kitchen*






there was undercabinet lighting in the kitchen which made it very pleasant to work in


----------



## rhonda (Jun 16, 2010)

Wow -- kinda crazy.  I think I'd be confused ... did I fall asleep at the nightclub??  Thanks for the great shots!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*overview of the living area from door to balcony*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*Masterbath sink*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*masterbath watercloset and shower*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*looking into bedroom from master bath*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*Balcony*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*View from balcony*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*close up of pool slide*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

All of these picture were from the one bedroom. I will be doing a separate thread with pictures of the studio.

elaine


----------



## pefs65 (Jul 5, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> All of these picture were from the one bedroom. I will be doing a separate thread with pictures of the studio.
> 
> elaine



These are great pictures.
My family of five will be going this november to our DVC home resort BLT for the first time and will be staying in a one bedroom.

The layout looks great and is similar to SSR. But the decor is very different.

We all cant wait. 

Thanks for the pics.:whoopie:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

*Thank you for leaving a response!*



pefs65 said:


> These are great pictures.
> My family of five will be going this november to our DVC home resort BLT for the first time and will be staying in a one bedroom.
> 
> The layout looks great and is similar to SSR. But the decor is very different.
> ...



My husband is so happy that someone commented on his pictures! Thank you for leaving a response.

elaine


----------



## spiceycat (Jul 25, 2010)

love your pictures.

really forgot about the green 1-bedroom -it is my favorite color - so one day perhaps will have to stay in one.

but for my solo trips it is the studio.

BLT is my home resort and boy I love the place. It is quite different from the other DVC resorts.  some of us like different.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Aug 25, 2010)

I really love the place, too. 

The more that I reflect on that trip, the more that I like it.

It was so convenient to get on the monorail and pop over to one of the other monorail resorts. I love the Kona Cafe and usually only eat there once per trip. Because of being at BLT, Ian and I were able to eat there several times. 

Access to Magic Kingdom, Ian's favorite park, was fantastic. 

The monorails are so much faster than the buses are. I like it better and better. And I really loved the decor. It was so different than OKW. It made it feel like a completely different resort.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Aug 26, 2010)

WOW... I love the pictures!   Thanks for sharing....  Can't wait for our visit next year...


----------



## AnnaS (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing.  Would love to try it some day too.  Gotta try them all!


----------



## Colorado Belle (Aug 29, 2010)

Photos are outstanding, A.  Thanks for sharing.
I was able to take a tour while on my May 'buying' visit. (Looking at RE for possible relocation)..view from the Lounge is incredible!


----------



## Gracey (Aug 31, 2010)

Love the pics.  Thanks for posting.  Did you post the studio pics yet?


----------



## chriskre (Sep 3, 2010)

Very nice Elaine,

The rooms look so New York City high end chic.  

They also look smaller than some of the other DVC resorts I've stayed in.
Is that just the lens or is it a bit smaller?


----------



## davewasbaloo (Sep 12, 2010)

Yuck. Thanks for sharing. I think I am very unlikely to pick this one.


----------



## smshick (Nov 9, 2010)

*loved the pics*

We are heading for the first time to our home resort BLT over Thanksgiving Break. Thanks so much for taking such great and clear photos. It makes me even get more excited about our upcoming trip.

Siao Mei from Pittsburgh


----------



## spiceycat (Nov 12, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Very nice Elaine,
> 
> The rooms look so New York City high end chic.
> 
> ...



it is the camera

now the studio is definitely smaller. but the 1-bedroom is larger - only OKW and AKV at WDW are larger.


----------

